# Xystichromis phytophagus christmas fulu



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

does anyone know if these fish still exist in the wild? and has anyone bought any that turned out to be the real deal? if so i would like to buy some but cant seem to find anyone reputable enough i guess its real tough to find any now that havent been hybridized i see them for sale every where but prices are through the roof and i havent seen any actual pics besides the copyrighted ones and those are several years old. i'm trying to sell my wife on a big tank and after getting it set up and cycled those are what she wants to keep in it. tanks up and running now just waiting on some fish. she is also interested in the python island pundamilia nyererei but those are proving to be pretty elusive as well. any info on a good breeder will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know if they(X. Photophagus) are extinct in the wild, P. Nyererei are close if not already extinct in the wild from what I've heard. You could try Erik **** ( Dykemysters Fish ). He has both on his stock list from time to time and even if they're not listed, he still may have them. Plus he's here in SC so you could svae some shipping if you live close by Summerville.


----------



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

heres a couple of mine, i have 3 males in this tank, and bought 2 babys a couple days ago for $13 each, hopefully they turn out to be females, but im pretty sure these are real deal


----------



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm in Sumter SC so about 2 hours from summerville we've been trying to set aside some time to get down there to dykemyster's hopefully within the next couple weeks or so to see what hes got


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Joels fish said:


> I don't know if they(X. Photophagus) are extinct in the wild, P. Nyererei are close if not already extinct in the wild from what I've heard.


Pundamilia nyererei were one of the species recently exported from the lake and sold commercially.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=152203

Kevin


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Joels fish said:


> I don't know if they(X. Photophagus) are extinct in the wild, P. Nyererei are close if not already extinct in the wild from what I've heard. Y .


H.phytophagus si quite abundant in Kenyaboli lake(a lille lake far from one kilometer far from the kenyan shores and there's no perch in it) and in swamp aeras bordering the lake Victoria. P.nyererei is one of the most abundant rock dwelling cichlids in Victoria lake and many reports from Leiden university showed that this species is not in danger
xris


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Good news for the fish  , bad news for the source of my info :x . Victorians have been pretty popular, I wonder why they are so difficult to find most of the time. Overshadowed by malawis and tangs maybe?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

here are some of mine

this is a spawn video this female has produced a clutch of fry numbering 100

some of the fry from 1 spawn
















here is a 1.25 inch ofspring from that spawn


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

calichris said:


> heres a couple of mine, i have 3 males in this tank, and bought 2 babys a couple days ago for $13 each, hopefully they turn out to be females, but im pretty sure these are real deal


 13 dollars each thats quit expensive for fulu the market is flooded with them now!!!!


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

over the past two years i have put over 100 xystichromis phytophagus {christmas fulu} out into the hobby thru, disributers, fish clubs and auctions. also shipping them to private buyers.the hill country cichlid club has a very exellent, exellent strain, my strain came to the states via a freak acidental shipment from tailand in 05. they are the real deal location seems to be lake kanyaboli variant. see the video above of a spawn.


----------



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

detroitfish said:


> calichris said:
> 
> 
> > heres a couple of mine, i have 3 males in this tank, and bought 2 babys a couple days ago for $13 each, hopefully they turn out to be females, but im pretty sure these are real deal
> ...


ya now, not when i bought them


----------

